# Got my (new to me) Grizzly mill set up today



## Steevo (Nov 25, 2012)

I finally got around to moving out the mill/drill and assembling the Grizzly knee mill that I bought last summer.
I put it all together, powered it up, and made a few chips to test that all worked well.




Seems to work fine.  I like this a lot better than the mill/drill I had before.

Maybe someday I'll get a BP, but for my purposes, this is probably more than enough.


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice Steve, I was this )( close to buying one of those myself till I found my BP.


----------

